# Seatpost options for Look frames



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi,

I always wonder what seatpost I could use for the 25mm seat tube.

usually I bought a chweap 25mm from my lbs, ´til I´ve gotten a Look Ergopost.

Look has a new design on the ergopost?


Are ther any other options for 25mm carbon post?Nice would be white carbon?^^

rob


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ITM made a 25.0 carbon seatpost. Total Cycling in Ireland use to sell them....I've seen the LOOK Ergopost in a silver/white carbon but it was on special edition frames. I've never seen the post sold seperately.


----------



## bluemound51 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Seatpost option*

Hey Dave. The USE Carbon Alien works good. The mount is a little quirky but actually quite a piece of engineering and once you get it possitioned it will hold fine. It won't work with ovalized seat rails though, which is why I have a nearly new one if you're interested. Otherwise it will go on e-bay. Ken


----------



## bluemound51 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Seatpost option*

Hey Dave. The USE Carbon Alien works good. The mount is a little quirky but actually quite a piece of engineering and once you get it possitioned it will hold fine. It won't work with ovalized seat rails though, which is why I have a nearly new one if you're interested. Otherwise it will go on e-bay. Ken


----------



## Shan (Aug 27, 2004)

FWIW....USE makes an oversize clamp ($35) for their seatposts. You definitely need it with a Fizik Aliante w/carbon rails (not needed for Ti version) or other seatpost with bigger rails. Excel Sports carries it: http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...arbon+saddles&vendorCode=USE&major=1&minor=19

I have also used a 25.0mm American Classic aluminum seatpost (190g). It is so much simpler to adjust than the Alien, works really well, comes in silver and black and retails for just $40. See http://www.amclassic.com/Seatposts.html.

Then there's also the Corima Ellipse, a pricier option at $125, but quite handy if you do triathlons as the post can be reversed. See http://www.racycles.com/eq/catalog/corima_carbon_1348030.htm.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

woodman also make a quality carbon and alum post for realtively cheap $85 and $40
www.woodmancomponents.com


----------

